# Non-greasy sunscreen?



## blackmettalic (Mar 27, 2006)

I am terrible about wearing sunscreen. I know that you are supposed to wear it everyday even in the winter but I don't. The reason is most (even special face sunscreens) are so heavy, greasy and awful. Can anyone recommend something better, like a spray or a light cream?


----------



## Marisol (Mar 27, 2006)

I too don't wear sunscreen when I know that I should. Here are some past threads that you might find informative.

Sunscreen for face

Sunscreen

Sunscreen


----------



## blackmettalic (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Marisol, I'll look into those.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2006)

Check out Shiseido's Suncare products. Heard that The Skin Cancer Foundation recommended their products. I think it's the Ultimate Sun Protection Lotion with SPF 55 that's not too greasy. Just got a sample of it today so I'll be trying it tomorrow.


----------



## blackmettalic (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks, I will look into it now. :icon_smil


----------



## elljmz (Mar 27, 2006)

I love Cetaphil SPF 15 with Parsol 1789. Not greasy at all (at least on my skin)


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 27, 2006)

I like Ombrelle and have heard good things about Neutrogena Dry touch


----------



## patsluv (Mar 27, 2006)

Neutrogena's Ultra Sheer Dry Touch is very light and non-greasy.


----------



## pieced (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm planing ot order Peter Toth Thomas oil-free SPF 20 soon, so try something oilfree...


----------



## susanks1 (Mar 27, 2006)

I like Skinceuticals 30 spf. It isn't greasy at all.


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 27, 2006)

Second this!


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 28, 2006)

I like my Aubrey Organics Titanium Sunblock in the Orange Tube very much.

I haven't tried many others, though.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 28, 2006)

I agree about Cetaphil, its not very high protection, but better than nothing, for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## curiousP (Mar 29, 2006)

sorry to burst your bubble everyone but neutrogena dry touch is almost useless as a sunscreen as it is photoUNstable. The avobenzone in it is not stabalized with octycrylene which is a must for it to be beneficial.

I have heard that iron oxides and makeup with titanium dioxide can interfere with mexoryl sunscreens and cause free radical damage.

so which one doesn't cause free radical damage and which sunscreen blocker (i.e zinc, titanium, tinsorb, mexoryl) would be the best to use? does anybody know and can you please explain why one is more beneficial than the others. I really need a sunscreen that is non greasy but non drying but would have it a little on the drier side instead of oily cuz i could always add moisturizer to make it better. I have sensitive skin also so it is really hard to find a sunscreen for me.

Maybe the shiseido ones are looking the most promising?


----------



## smilingface (Mar 29, 2006)

I like Olay complete defense spf 30 sensitive skin. It has zinc in it. It doesn't leave a whitish cast and it sinks right in. As for info on sunscreens you should check out makeupalley. The ladies on those boards are very knowledgeable about sunscreen and what is stable. You could check out their notepads for more info.


----------



## sugarquayn (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm psychotic about wearing sunscreen every day, and I've tried a lot of them. Right now, I'm using Ocean Potion Face Potion SPF 45, and I don't think it's greasy or leaves a whitish cast.


----------



## foxydiva (Jun 30, 2006)

I use obagi nuderm healthy skin protection spf 35. It has a zinc base and my skin is mad oily. It is part of a complete dermatologist skin care line, but is not perscription formula so you can buy it online at amazon or ebay. Since it is zinc based, you dont need much like you do with some commercial brands. Just a small dot on the forehead, each cheek and chin, rub in and you are done.


----------



## chrgrl (Jul 1, 2006)

i wish i had an answer for you...i've always just used a moisturizer with sunscreen but recently my friend convinced me to try the l'occitane lavendar matte moisturizer...i love it, but it doesn't have sunscreen so now i have to buy a separate one.


----------



## djd (Jul 1, 2006)

Neutrogena Dry Touch definately ISN'T greasy...I'm sorry to hear that it is useless though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## _Dreamer_ (Jul 1, 2006)

well like on the other forums, im not sure if they mentionned it or not but i like the coppertone spray on ones, waterbabies. it's just more convenient and hypoallergenic too =P and high spf=D


----------



## Mz_tera (Jul 2, 2006)

i have oily/acne prone skin.... and since im wearing AHA based skincare and live in a hot and humid country, i have to use sunscreen..... the best one so far

1. neostrata spf 15 oil free lotion

2. exfoliac spf 25 sunscreen (with mattifying agent)

the exfoliac one is cheaper and better imho.. :laughing:


----------



## SierraWren (Jul 2, 2006)

This is incredibly light &amp; dry; I have it in SPF55


----------



## kaeisme (Jul 2, 2006)

I usually use what's in my foundation ..sad I know..LOL


----------



## mabelwan (Jul 3, 2006)

I prefer Clarins.


----------



## mango (Jul 3, 2006)

for the body i have started using the Body Spray SPF 30 Sun Block from Clinique. so far so good. much better than the heavy creams.


----------



## mumama (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm using Anessa Mild Sunscreen for Face SPF43 PA++ from the Shiseido range and this is my HG. Not only it stays put despite heavy perspiration, it acts as a very very good makeup base - found this out when I play golf and on a recent trip to Vietnam where my colleagues remarked, after a full day of sightseeing in hot and humid weather, "all of us looked so washed out, expect MUMAMA, she still looks so fresh, she's the only one with her makeup still in place!!! (mind you, I don't use heavy make-up)...

This appears thick when you squeezed it out from the tube. I gently pat in on my face, blend and it looks like I have a make-up base on, ready for my foundation.

Atho Clarins SPF40 sunblock is now the talk, having won some beauty awards, I intend to stay with Anessa, which I am now due to purchase my 2nd tube.


----------



## ArbonQueen (Jul 4, 2006)

My grandmother had one sun burn her entire life and alway wore long sleeve and a hat in the sun. She is 85 and has skin cancer. I am very much into using a sunscreen and we work alot with cancer patients and doctors as well as the Cancer Society in our business. I use our re9 day spf 8 with my minerial makeup and I used to burn easy before this and have not even had a red spot since. It is light weight. I also like our suncreens for body and lip balm because they do not feel gressy.

I love neutrogena products and want to learn more about the dry sunscreen.

Ann  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Arualav (Jul 4, 2006)

Personally, I can't justify spending a lot of money on sunscreens, because you are supposed to apply LIBERALLY. The chances of me doing that when a bottle costs a lot, is slim to none... ANyway, today when I was at wal-mart, I picked up a bottle of their no-name brand Sunscreen.. it's Equate, Oil-Free SPF 30. It came in a box. I just put it on and it doesn't feel greasy at all, in fact, it feels like I applied moisturizer. It's non-comedogenic too, so it won't clog your pores, AND!! it's cheap. I think it was like, maybe 9-10 bucks, which means I will apply as much as I'm supposed to. Good luck though!


----------



## Kaede (Jul 4, 2006)

I recently bought some oil-free sunscreen from Coppertone...I also hate the feel of normal sunscreen but this stuff is not. I'd just try to find an oil-free formula.


----------



## monniej (Jul 5, 2006)

i use both coppertone faces and aveeno skin bright. both are alittle oilier than i'd like, but they do the job. i'm hoping that they finally add an spf to my foundation and then i won't have to worry anymore.


----------



## Leony (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm currently using Clarins sunscreen and I love it.


----------



## Aniger86 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have the Shiseido's Anessa Sunscreen SPF 50 PA+++. Its very light and feels quite comfortable on the skin, unlike other sunscreens that feel very heavy when you put it on. There's a catch though- it does leaves a white cast on the face. If you feel this won't bother you, its worth a try.


----------



## mandy_ (Jul 8, 2006)

I agree. This sunscreen is VERY good. After you rub it in, you can't even tell you have it on.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 8, 2006)

Neutrogena's Ultra Sheer


----------



## Thais (Jul 8, 2006)

You mean a sunscreen for face?

I always had the same trouble until I got a sample of DDF (Doctor's dermatologic formula) Daily Matte SPF 15 with a sephora.com order. I loved it and bought a full bottle. It is wonderful, it dries quickly, does NOT make you skin greasy by any means, and actually controls the oil production during the day! It sounds expensive ($35 for a bottle) but I only need to use a tiny bit so it will last me for several months.

I recommend ot 100%!


----------



## Jolenekee11 (Feb 20, 2009)

hey. i am from malaysia too. i am just wondering where can i get exfoliac products&lt; mind to tell me the exact place to get it?


----------



## Annelle (Feb 21, 2009)

i just bought a jar of NEW!! LOOSE MINERAL SPF POWDER from Mad Minerals in my last purchase. I'm gonna try it this summer.

I usually only use my moisturizer which has +15 spf on it, but if I'm going to be outside all day I want more, but chances are I've already done my makeup for the day. I don't feel right trying to dab on sunscreen after my face is done, so I thought maybe that powder would work out for me.

Not sure if I can earnestly recommend it yet -- I haven't really tried it out yet, and I don't really tend to burn so not even sure how much of a short term difference I'll see. But I can't imagine a powder feeling greasy or heavy!


----------

